# Cruise into the sunset



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wassup fellow riders. Trying to get a few good men and women to hit the streets of the I.e and actually cruise the blvds. Seems like a good idea instead of sitting n a parking lot and staring at others cars, let's actually bring our cars out and cruise.. Talking to a few other clubs and riders we are thinking of starting at corona park and take a 34 mile round trip around the I.e.. Let's try to get at least 10 heads and see if we can make it a monthly get together. So grab yo keys, fill yo tanks, bump your music and let's roll :biggrin: 











see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

and hit them switches. Im down and im sure my club will be too.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 4 2011, 11:29 PM~20019020
> *and hit them switches. Im down and im sure my club will be too.
> *


Thanks for the support dog. Pass the wrd. Hopefully we can get some participants. :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 4 2011, 10:30 PM~20019028
> *Thanks for the support dog. Pass the wrd. Hopefully we can get some participants.  :biggrin:
> *


Hope we can get at least half of the IE riders out. Imagine that! :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 4 2011, 11:31 PM~20019044
> *Hope we can get at least half of the IE riders out. Imagine that! :biggrin:
> *


That would be Coo but u know how people r ...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

(SOLO RIDER HERE) IM DOWN!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 4 2011, 10:25 PM~20018988
> *Wassup fellow riders. Trying to get a few good men and women to hit the streets of the I.e and actually cruise the blvds. Seems like a good idea instead of sitting n a parking lot and staring at others cars, let's actually bring our cars out and cruise.. Talking to a few other clubs and riders we are thinking of starting at corona park and take a 34 mile round trip around the I.e.. Let's try to get at least 10 heads and see if we can make it a monthly get together. So grab yo keys, fill yo tanks, bump your music and let's roll :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS A NICE PIC!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 4 2011, 11:44 PM~20019153
> *DAMN THATS A NICE PIC!!!
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 4 2011, 10:37 PM~20019093
> *That would be Coo but u know how people r ...
> *


yea i know :uh:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sup ie where u at ... Let's get some heads to represent


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Early morning bump.. Not feeling the love from the I.e ... 
Might have to go bk to la and ride..


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*I think the time to meet should be a little earlier *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 5 2011, 06:35 AM~20020656
> *Early morning bump.. Not feeling the love from the I.e ...
> Might have to go bk to la and ride..
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: *its gonna take a little of time to get the word out to everybody , BUT ibet you by the 3rd or 4th time we do it , it get BIG (i hope) IE got ALOT of potential for Low riding *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 4 2011, 10:29 PM~20019020
> *and hit them switches. Im down and im sure my club will be too.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 4 2011, 10:43 PM~20019146
> *(SOLO RIDER HERE) IM DOWN!!!!
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*we having a meeting tomorrow here at my house , I know Rollerz Only Riverside,CA is down for SURE !!!!!!*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Mar 4 2011, 11:43 PM~20019750
> *ttt
> *


*I'll meet you and who ever at Corona Park next sunday if we have to go over all the details , anybody else wana meet up next sunday to plane this ? also we would have to pick a ending spot , fast food , so when we ALL get there we can all eat and kick back*


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

Aye me and my boy with the 70s Monte carlo will be there and im hit some clubs up to..let's make this a more than 1 time event to so I anit gotta roll all the way to la...good looking Homie let's do this..


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*also think the cruise to be no more than 20 to 25 miles ,to start , if it works out , then we can see about making it longer , I think ..........*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilzuess_@Mar 5 2011, 08:41 AM~20020993
> *Aye me and my boy with the 70s Monte carlo will be there and im hit some clubs up to..let's make this a more than 1 time event to so I anit gotta roll all the way to la...good looking Homie let's do this..
> *


*if it works , I think once a moth would be cool * :h5: *anybody want to talk about this 951-333-1422 Sergio*


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 5 2011, 08:17 AM~20020906
> *I think the time to meet should be a little earlier
> *


 :thumbsup: 
I don't see a need to "start" from any location... check the route and jump in :wow:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Mar 5 2011, 09:56 AM~20021054
> *:thumbsup:
> I don't see a need to "start" from any location... check the route and jump in :wow:
> *


Just my opinion we should start at 1 location just because it's our first time doing it . As time goes by and more people start coming out then they will know the route and be able to just hop in. But for the first couple times we should do it organizeD


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Here's the route starting at corona park ...
6th street in Corona turns into Magnolia, Magnolia to Mission turn left, Mission to Riverwalk and then Left again, Riverwalk turns into Limonite, Limonite to Hamner turn left again, Hamner turns into main, Main to 6th street turn left to complete the round trip 4pm meet up 430 rollout


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 5 2011, 09:25 AM~20020935
> *I'll meet you and who ever at Corona Park next sunday if we have to go over all the details , anybody else wana meet up next sunday to plane this ? also we would have to pick a ending spot , fast food , so when we ALL get there we can all eat and kick back
> *


Rareclass will be there.. We can meet next sunday and plan everything . What's a good time


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Picnic at Prado Park In Chino March 13th. Picnic/BBq just for the hell of it! come down and kick it with us. Bring something to share and bring your own drinks.
[/quote]

going here


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 5 2011, 10:12 AM~20021364
> *Rareclass will be there.. We can meet  next sunday and plan everything . What's a good time
> *


*1pm*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*need to pay some bills , ill be back in a few , I would say we end back to Riverside , ill look for a fast food place this week , maybe even get a DJ so when we get there ,we have a DJ ??? lmk*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 5 2011, 11:37 AM~20021506
> *1pm
> *


Ok I'll let THA club know


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Rise


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 5 2011, 08:25 AM~20020935
> *I'll meet you and who ever at Corona Park next sunday if we have to go over all the details , anybody else wana meet up next sunday to plane this ? also we would have to pick a ending spot , fast food , so when we ALL get there we can all eat and kick back
> *


that's the way to go plan it have a meeting then do it just trowing it out there wont work.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 5 2011, 01:29 PM~20022119
> *that's the way to go plan it have a meeting then do it just trowing it out there wont work.
> *


Yup I'll be there next sun at 1pm... Hope to see u there goodtimes


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 5 2011, 08:25 AM~20020935
> *I'll meet you and who ever at Corona Park next sunday if we have to go over all the details , anybody else wana meet up next sunday to plane this ? also we would have to pick a ending spot , fast food , so when we ALL get there we can all eat and kick back
> *


SOUNDS GOOD RARECLASS IE WILL BE THIER


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Top


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 5 2011, 10:39 AM~20021515
> *need to pay some bills , ill be back in a few , I would say we end back to Riverside , ill look for a fast food place this week , maybe even get a DJ so when we get there ,we have a DJ ??? lmk
> *


HAY FIND SOME PLACE THAT SELLS COLD DRINKS NEED A BEER AFTER A LONG CRUISE :dunno: :run:


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 4 2011, 10:30 PM~20019028
> *Thanks for the support dog. Pass the wrd. Hopefully we can get some participants.  :biggrin:
> *


TALK TO SOME CLUB MEMBERS WHERE GOING TO A FUND RAISER EAILYER BUT WILL BE THERE AT 4 SEE U GUYS THERE EMPIRES FINEST BIG JOHN :guns:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

*I.E. RIDERS TTT*


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 5 2011, 10:37 AM~20021506
> *1pm
> *


GOOD TIMES WILL BE THERE AT THE MEETING AT 1:00


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Mar 5 2011, 05:13 PM~20023149
> *TALK TO SOME CLUB MEMBERS WHERE GOING TO A FUND RAISER EAILYER BUT WILL BE THERE AT 4 SEE U GUYS THERE EMPIRES FINEST BIG JOHN :guns:
> *


 :biggrin: uffin: :h5: Thanks for the support. Sounds like it will be a good turnout


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 5 2011, 07:09 PM~20023713
> *GOOD TIMES WILL BE THERE AT THE MEETING AT 1:00
> *


 :biggrin:  :rimshot: Thanks brotha..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Looking good so far in the I.E . clubs and riders coming together as one.. 
We got RARECLASS, GOODTIMES, ROLLERZ ONLY,EMPIRES FINEST, CLASSIC STYLE AND A FEW SOLO RIDERS SAYING THEY WILL BE PARTICIPATING IN THE CRUISING INTO THE SUNSET EVENT .. SRRY IF I MISSED YOUR CLUB NO DISRESPECT.. 
TTT FOR AN ACTUAL CRUISE NIGHT THAT INVOLVES CRUISING.. let's do this I.E


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 5 2011, 06:19 PM~20023779
> *Looking good so far in the I.E . clubs and riders coming together as one..
> We got RARECLASS, GOODTIMES, ROLLERZ ONLY,EMPIRES FINEST, CLASSIC STYLE AND  A FEW SOLO RIDERS SAYING THEY WILL BE PARTICIPATING IN THE CRUISING INTO THE SUNSET EVENT .. SRRY IF I MISSED YOUR CLUB NO DISRESPECT..
> TTT FOR AN ACTUAL CRUISE NIGHT THAT INVOLVES CRUISING.. let's do this I.E
> *


You know how we do it!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Top


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Bump


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 5 2011, 11:02 PM~20025421
> *Bump
> *


LOOKS LIKE IT GOING 2 BE BIG :guns: :fool2:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Mar 6 2011, 02:05 AM~20026018
> *LOOKS LIKE IT GOING 2 BE BIG :guns:  :fool2:
> *


Ya I'm expecting more than 10 cars forsure .. Can't wait to see the turn out ... Ie coming together as 1...


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 6 2011, 10:11 AM~20027150
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> *


  :guns: :fool2:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249

Here's the route starting at corona park ...
6th street in Corona turns into Magnolia, Magnolia to Mission turn left, Mission to Riverwalk and then Left again, Riverwalk turns into Limonite, Limonite to Hamner turn left again, Hamner turns into main, Main to 6th street turn left to complete the round trip... 4pm meet up 430 rollout... March 19th


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

SO far we have RARECLASS, GOODTIMES,ROLLERZ ONLY, EMPIRES FINEST,CLASSIC STYLE ,CHALE CC, CONTAGIOUS (WILL TRY) KINFOKE(WILL TRY)
AND A FEW SOLO RIDERS.. ITS LOOKING GOOD.. MAIN GOAL IS AS LEAST 10 RIDERS.. LETS TRY TO DO IT BIG .. IF EACH CLUB BRINGS OUT AT LEAST 3 RIDERS WE WILL HAVE ABOUT 20 CARS..


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 6 2011, 11:21 AM~20027506
> *SO far we have RARECLASS, GOODTIMES,ROLLERZ ONLY, EMPIRES FINEST,CLASSIC STYLE ,CHALE CC, CONTAGIOUS (WILL TRY) KINFOKE(WILL TRY)
> AND A FEW SOLO RIDERS.. ITS LOOKING GOOD.. MAIN GOAL IS AS LEAST 10 RIDERS.. LETS TRY TO DO IT BIG .. IF EACH CLUB BRINGS OUT AT LEAST 3 RIDERS WE WILL HAVE ABOUT 20 CARS..
> *


i will notify the vice president!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> Picnic at Prado Park In Chino March 13th. Picnic/BBq just for the hell of it! come down and kick it with us. Bring something to share and bring your own drinks.


going here
[/quote]


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:l


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 6 2011, 01:13 PM~20027795
> *True..take your time and plan things...
> *


come show some support spanks.. :biggrin:


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 4 2011, 10:30 PM~20019028
> *Thanks for the support dog. Pass the wrd. Hopefully we can get some participants.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

MARCH 19th


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Mar 6 2011, 07:59 PM~20030191
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Rise


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Top


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Top


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 7 2011, 11:52 AM~20035241
> *Top
> *


keep it real :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Let's keep this on top..


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 7 2011, 03:01 PM~20036950
> *Let's keep this on top..
> *


hey bro we are going to try bringing back cruzing on e street in san berdoo starting april 16 starting at 6:00 the cruise is going to about 10 blocks long going north and south lets all get together to make this happen


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@Mar 7 2011, 07:59 PM~20038809
> *hey bro we are going to try bringing back cruzing on e street in san berdoo starting april 16 starting at 6:00 the cruise is going to about 10 blocks long going north and south lets all get together to make this happen
> *


HAY SOUNDS GREAT Y DONT YOU BRING ALL U GUYS OUT :biggrin: ON THE 19 OF MARCH THEN U CAN TELL EVERYBODY TO COME TO YOURS


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Mar 7 2011, 11:47 PM~20038981
> *HAY SOUNDS GREAT Y DONT YOU BRING ALL U GUYS OUT  :biggrin: ON THE 19 OF MARCH THEN U CAN TELL EVERYBODY TO COME TO YOURS
> *


X2 .. Only problem is cruising on one street will cause traffic jams , and cause popo to come out.. 
Our cruise event is a 34 mile square so we ate cruising and not just cruising n one area ... But come on out on the 19th see how u like it


----------



## sick1frmoc (Jan 3, 2008)

HEY HOMIE ILLUSTRIOUS I.E. IS UP FOR IT BUT ONE THING MOST OF USE HAVE TO WORK WE ARE DOWN TO STROLE AFTER 6PM LET ME KNOW WAS UP......


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

caravaning is fun, when i go to shows i usually get there late to see where everyone is going after and jump in line. this looks like its going to be fun


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sick1frmoc_@Mar 8 2011, 01:16 AM~20039833
> *HEY HOMIE ILLUSTRIOUS I.E. IS UP FOR IT BUT ONE THING MOST OF USE HAVE TO WORK WE ARE DOWN TO STROLE AFTER 6PM LET ME KNOW WAS UP......
> *


YU guys wrk sat ? It's on a sat ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Mar 8 2011, 01:42 AM~20040062
> *caravaning is fun, when i go to shows i usually get there late to see where everyone is going after and jump in line. this looks like its going to be fun
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the map.. Are u gnna come out ??


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 8 2011, 02:18 AM~20040208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: i wrk this day


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 8 2011, 12:01 AM~20040163
> *Thanks for the map.. Are u gnna come out ??
> *


yup, solo rider so far but might see if the homies from fine life will go too. if so add about 4 more cars to the lineup. itll happen, itll grow ull see


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Mar 8 2011, 03:55 AM~20040363
> *yup, solo rider so far but might see if the homies from fine life will go too. if so add about 4 more cars to the lineup. itll happen, itll grow ull see
> *


thanks for the support to bring the i.e together.. ya i hope its a good turn out :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 6 2011, 05:01 PM~20028971
> *come show some support spanks.. :biggrin:
> *


were gonna pass...getting the rides ready for the big show at the beganing of next month...gotta do more chromeing on the ride..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 8 2011, 04:52 AM~20040418
> *were gonna pass...getting the rides ready for the big show at the beganing of next month...gotta do more chromeing on the ride..
> *


wat big show is nxt month ? and ok goodluck.. hopefully u can actually drive yur car to the shw hahaha


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

rise


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 5 2011, 06:09 PM~20023713
> *GOOD TIMES WILL BE THERE AT THE MEETING AT 1:00
> *


 :h5:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Updates coming soon ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WE WILL BE PUTTING TOGETHER A NEW MAP.. For route changes. I guess people r saying the route is too long . SO PLEASE LOOK OUT FOR NEW ROUTE. also THIS SUNDAY CORONA PARK(1pm) IF CLUB PREZIDENTS AND SOLO RIDERS CAN MEET UP AT CORONA OARK TO CORDINATE THE CRUISE PLEASE DO SO IF U CAN ...


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 8 2011, 07:48 AM~20041427
> *WE WILL BE PUTTING TOGETHER A NEW MAP.. For route changes. I guess people r saying the route is too long . SO PLEASE LOOK OUT FOR NEW ROUTE. also THIS SUNDAY CORONA PARK(1pm) IF CLUB PREZIDENTS AND SOLO RIDERS CAN MEET UP AT CORONA OARK TO CORDINATE THE CRUISE PLEASE DO SO IF U CAN ...
> *


im sure people think this cause by the time this happens, gas is going to be over 4 bucks a gallon


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 8 2011, 12:58 AM~20040153
> *YU guys wrk sat ? It's on a sat ...
> *


LOOKS LIKE A GOOD MAP SHOULD OF KEPT IT THE SAME AS SOON AS THEY START CRUISING AND HAVING FUN GAS WONT MATTER THELL ALL SAY DAME THAT WAS TO SHORT!! THEN THEY WILL DRIVE SOME PLACE ELSE TO KICK BACK :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Mar 8 2011, 01:06 PM~20042756
> *LOOKS LIKE A GOOD MAP SHOULD OF KEPT IT THE SAME AS SOON AS THEY START CRUISING AND HAVING FUN GAS WONT MATTER THELL ALL SAY DAME THAT WAS TO SHORT!! THEN THEY WILL DRIVE SOME PLACE ELSE TO KICK BACK :biggrin:
> *


Ya I PERSONALLY LIKE THE MAP 34 miles ain't even 2 gallons of gas. Throw 20 bux n the ride and roll. Most fools spend 20 on a dub sacc of chronic . And 15 miles is gnna be over n 30 mins... But we will do 15 miles and see how it rolls. This will be a monthly event so I'm sure as time goes we will wrk out the kinks


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

SORRY EVERYONE .. I WILL HAVE A DEFINITE ROUTE ON SUNDAY ONCE A FEW OF US MEET UP THIS SUNDAY.. :biggrin: THAT WILL BE THE EXACT ROUTE WITH NO MORE CHANGES TO IT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

POSTED ON MY WEBSITE :biggrin: 
http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...nth=2&year=2011


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 8 2011, 05:06 AM~20040431
> *wat big show is nxt month ? and ok goodluck.. hopefully u can actually drive yur car to the shw hahaha
> *


indio..im driving it there


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 8 2011, 06:07 PM~20044749
> *indio..im driving it there
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 
driveby lol


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Mar 8 2011, 04:34 PM~20044066
> *POSTED ON MY WEBSITE  :biggrin:
> http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...nth=2&year=2011
> *


good lookin out :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 8 2011, 06:53 PM~20045134
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> driveby lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Top


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 8 2011, 10:01 PM~20047317
> *Top
> *


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 8 2011, 06:30 PM~20045476
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Mar 9 2011, 08:16 PM~20054605
> *:twak:
> *


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Mar 8 2011, 01:55 AM~20040363
> *yup, solo rider so far but might see if the homies from fine life will go too. if so add about 4 more cars to the lineup. itll happen, itll grow ull see
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@Mar 10 2011, 01:27 PM~20059576
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks for the support my fellow riders. It's looking good so far


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Rise


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 10 2011, 10:39 PM~20064574
> *Rise
> *


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Top


----------



## waldo68ontaclass (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm down to cruise in the IE. I will speard the word with fellow riders. Let's do it like the old days!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

For all those who can make it out today we will be having a meeting to discuss the cruise event .. THA MEETING WILL BE HELD TODAY AT 1 pm , AT CORONA PARK
Please come out if u can ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

For all those who can make it out today we will be having a meeting to discuss the cruise event .. THA MEETING WILL BE HELD TODAY AT 1 pm , AT CORONA PARK
Please come out if u can ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

For all those who can make it out today we will be having a meeting to discuss the cruise event (cruise into sunset event that is happening next sunday).. THA MEETING WILL BE HELD TODAY AT 1 pm , AT CORONA PARK
Please come out if u can ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*meeting went well *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*To ALL that is planning to come out next saturday for the cruise , we ask you that you DON'T get "switch happy" , its cool here and there but DON'T over do it !!!!! we DON'T want the cops to get mad at us *


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 13 2011, 07:02 PM~20082961
> *To ALL that is planning to come out next saturday for the cruise , we ask you that you DON'T get "switch happy" , its cool here and there but DON'T over do it !!!!! we DON'T want the cops to get mad at us
> *


X97


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 13 2011, 07:34 PM~20083642
> *HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
> 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*we have two choices of food , Mexican seafood or Shakeys , they are both right next to each other*


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 13 2011, 08:40 PM~20083728
> *we have two choices of food , Mexican seafood or Shakeys , they are both right next to each other
> *


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> *we have two choices of food , Mexican seafood or Shakeys , they are both right next to each other[ SOUNDS GOOD SHRIMP COCKTAILS AND MODELLOS THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT :biggrin:*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*March 19TH MARCH 19TH MARCH 19TH SATURDAY MARCH 19TH 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU


















see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Top...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Keep it up top !!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

SOUNDS GOOD SHRIMP COCKTAILS AND MODELLOS THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT :biggrin:
[/quote]
:h5: :h5:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> *March 19TH MARCH 19TH MARCH 19TH SATURDAY MARCH 19TH 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
> 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*
> 
> WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU
> ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Top


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*its now official , the owner of "El Nori" said that we can go and kick it there , i told him that i would ask all of us to spend some money in the restaurant , i stop by there yesterday to eat , and the food is GOOD , he did ask for us to try NOT to make a big mess in the parking lot , I told him that i myself would stay after wards to pick up any trash left behind*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 14 2011, 04:16 PM~20090103
> *Top
> *


 :guns: --------------------- :fool2:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 14 2011, 06:53 PM~20090797
> *its now official , the owner of "El Nori" said that we can go and kick it there , i told him that i would ask all of us to spend some money in the restaurant , i stop by there yesterday to eat , and the food is GOOD , he did ask for us to try NOT to make a big mess in the parking lot , I told him that i myself would stay after wards to pick up any trash left behind
> *


 :biggrin: thanks dog... we will keep it clean..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

whatever happened to ontario classics, havent seen them n a while


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 14 2011, 11:47 PM~20094201
> *ttt
> *


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Rise


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

4 more days


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 15 2011, 04:14 PM~20098962
> *4 more days
> *


LOOK LIKE ITS GOING TO RAIN THAT DAY


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*if it rains , do we do it another day ? would suck to have the first one in the rain , whats everybody think ?*


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 15 2011, 05:38 PM~20099570
> *if it rains , do we do it another day ? would suck to have the first one in the rain , whats everybody think ?
> *


if we have to change it we could do it the following sat cruise from corona park to empires finest cruise night at farmers boy in down town riverside on iowa/and third it starts at 6 pm that night were having a dj and jumper for the kids and 30% off all food just a thought if we have to change it :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Mar 15 2011, 07:37 PM~20101350
> *if we have to change it we could do it the following sat cruise from corona park to empires finest cruise night at farmers boy in done town riverside on iowa/and third it starts at 6 pm that night were having a dj and jumper for the kids and 30% off all food just a thought if we have to change it :biggrin:
> *


this sounds good. yea its going to rain i checked on different weather websites and is raining for sure. we can start the cruise then end up there


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

If it's not raining at 4 I'm there. It's raining n the morning not n the afternoon . According to my phone. Just see wat happens. It's too early to cancel it..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ahhh fuckk the rain man ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Mar 15 2011, 09:37 PM~20101350
> *if we have to change it we could do it the following sat cruise from corona park to empires finest cruise night at farmers boy in done town riverside on iowa/and third it starts at 6 pm that night were having a dj and jumper for the kids and 30% off all food just a thought if we have to change it :biggrin:
> *


I like this idea ...


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 15 2011, 11:47 PM~20102658
> *I like this idea ...
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 15 2011, 10:43 PM~20102632
> *If it's not raining at 4 I'm there. It's raining n the morning not n the afternoon . According to my phone. Just see wat happens. It's too early to cancel it..
> *


ya im there to unless its pouring :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*hope for no rain* :x:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 16 2011, 06:51 AM~20104282
> *hope for no rain :x:
> *


I see no rain for sat


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Saturday
March 19
Showers
61 º / 43


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 16 2011, 10:19 AM~20105323
> *Saturday
> March 19
> Showers
> ...


Too early to tell. Weatherman is wrong 1/2 the time


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

HEY GUYS IF ITS NOT RAINING AROUND THE TIME OF THE CRUISE PLEASE COME ON OUT THANKS


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*the weather report is changing now , says no rain for Saturday , its been SUPER NICE these past few days , i dont think it gonna rain after all , i really hope it DONT , got a really NICE spot for us to kick it after the cruise*    :x: :x: :x:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 16 2011, 11:56 AM~20106311
> *HEY GUYS IF ITS NOT RAINING AROUND THE TIME OF THE CRUISE PLEASE COME ON OUT THANKS
> *


*X2!!!!*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 16 2011, 06:23 PM~20107879
> *the weather report is changing now , says no rain for Saturday , its been SUPER NICE these past few days , i dont think it gonna rain after all , i really hope it DONT , got a really NICE spot for us to kick it after the cruise       :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*March 19TH MARCH 19TH MARCH 19TH SATURDAY MARCH 19TH 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU
IF ITS NOT RAINING AROUND 3-4PM PLEASE COME ON OUT. IT MA RAIN IN THE MORNING BUT IT LOOKS CLEAR FOR THE AFTERNOON. IF ITS CLOUDY PLEASE COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG LIKE THEY DO ON CRENSHAW IN LA.. BRING BK CRUISING TO THE I.E . THANK U FOR YUR SUPPORT. THIS EVENT IS SAT MARCH 19TH .4PM MEET UP 430 ROLLOUT


















see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Top


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

SATURDAY IS LOOKIN GUD


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 17 2011, 07:52 AM~20112535
> *SATURDAY IS LOOKIN GUD
> 
> 
> ...


yep


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

2 more days 2 more days JUST 2 more days.. 
And news has canceled the rain till sunday


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

So whats roll call look like?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 17 2011, 05:26 PM~20115580
> *So whats roll call look like?
> *


RARECLASS . ROLLERZ ONLY . EMPIRES FINEST. LEGENDS CC. CLASSIC STYLE . GOODTIMES.. CHALES CC . JUST DIP'N. E ST CRUISERS..And About 5 solo riders. I'm thinking about 30 cars if each club brings 5 cars . Up to 45 cars . BUT U KNOW HOW THAT GOES. IT WOULD BE SIK IF WE GOT 45 cars out cruising Dwn 6th st
Possible . Ultimate riders , kenfoke.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Top


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 17 2011, 04:39 PM~20115660
> *RARECLASS . ROLLERZ ONLY . EMPIRES FINEST. LEGENDS CC. CLASSIC STYLE . GOODTIMES.. CHALES CC . JUST DIP'N.  And About 5 solo riders. I'm thinking about 30 cars if each club brings 5 cars . Up to 45 cars . BUT U KNOW HOW THAT GOES. IT WOULD BE SIK IF WE GOT 45 cars out cruising Dwn 6th st
> Possible . Ultimate riders , kenfoke.
> *


Looks good


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

To The Top


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 17 2011, 04:33 PM~20116011
> *Looks good
> *


Est cruizers will be there


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@Mar 17 2011, 08:54 PM~20117279
> *Est cruizers will be there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Top


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 17 2011, 07:52 AM~20112535
> *SATURDAY IS LOOKIN GUD
> 
> 
> ...


 :x: :x: :x:


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 17 2011, 08:37 PM~20117749
> *Top
> *


JUST FOUND OUT LAST NIGHT SON HAS BASE BALL GAME AT 6 IN PERRIS TRYING TO FIND SOME WAY TO MAKE BOTH :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

30% chance of rain tomorrow  :thumbsdown:  :ugh: :nono:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 18 2011, 07:47 AM~20120620
> *30% chance of rain tomorrow   :thumbsdown:    :ugh:  :nono:
> *


that aint nothin


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 18 2011, 11:25 AM~20121621
> *that aint nothin
> *


 :biggrin: I like the way u think...


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Mar 18 2011, 07:29 AM~20120505
> *JUST FOUND OUT LAST NIGHT SON HAS BASE BALL GAME AT 6 IN PERRIS TRYING TO FIND SOME WAY TO MAKE BOTH  :biggrin:
> *


HERES THE WRENCH IN THE WHEEL.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Mar 18 2011, 12:00 PM~20121857
> *HERES THE WRENCH IN THE WHEEL.... :biggrin:
> *


He can come out for an hr and then go to the game :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Rise


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Tomorrow it's goon dwn


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 16 2011, 07:58 PM~20108681
> *March 19TH MARCH 19TH MARCH 19TH SATURDAY MARCH 19TH 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
> 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .
> 
> ...


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

UPDATE THE ROLE CALL ,WHO'S ROLLIN


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*beautiful day out today , hope for the same tomorrow *


----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Mar 18 2011, 04:06 PM~20123316
> *UPDATE THE ROLE CALL ,WHO'S ROLLIN
> *


Roll call is on page 9 bro


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Rain n the morning . Clear n afternoon ... So come on out


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 18 2011, 10:21 PM~20126233
> *Rain n the morning . Clear n afternoon ... So come on out
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT FOR THA IE


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

:biggrin: It's gnna be clear but cloudy around time of cruise so come on out today I.e in full force


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TODAY TODAY TODAY TODAY (Saturday) 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU
IF ITS NOT RAINING AROUND 3-4PM PLEASE COME ON OUT. IT MA RAIN IN THE MORNING BUT IT LOOKS CLEAR FOR THE AFTERNOON. IF ITS CLOUDY PLEASE COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG LIKE THEY DO ON CRENSHAW IN LA.. BRING BK CRUISING TO THE I.E . THANK U FOR YUR SUPPORT. THIS EVENT IS SAT MARCH 19TH .4PM MEET UP 430 ROLLOUT


















see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249

NO RAIN FORCASTED DURING TIME OF CRUISE.. SO COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG AT LEAST 50 CARS . SHOW LA N OC WHAT THE I.E IS ABOUT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TODAY TODAY TODAY TODAY (Saturday) 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU
IF ITS NOT RAINING AROUND 3-4PM PLEASE COME ON OUT. IT MA RAIN IN THE MORNING BUT IT LOOKS CLEAR FOR THE AFTERNOON. IF ITS CLOUDY PLEASE COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG LIKE THEY DO ON CRENSHAW IN LA.. BRING BK CRUISING TO THE I.E . THANK U FOR YUR SUPPORT. THIS EVENT IS SAT MARCH 19TH .4PM MEET UP 430 ROLLOUT


















see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249

********NO RAIN FORCASTED DURING TIME OF CRUISE.. SO COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG AT LEAST 50 CARS . SHOW LA N OC WHAT THE I.E IS ABOUT*******


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TODAY TODAY TODAY TODAY (Saturday) 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU
IF ITS NOT RAINING AROUND 3-4PM PLEASE COME ON OUT. IT MA RAIN IN THE MORNING BUT IT LOOKS CLEAR FOR THE AFTERNOON. IF ITS CLOUDY PLEASE COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG LIKE THEY DO ON CRENSHAW IN LA.. BRING BK CRUISING TO THE I.E . THANK U FOR YUR SUPPORT. THIS EVENT IS SAT MARCH 19TH .4PM MEET UP 430 ROLLOUT


















see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249

********NO RAIN FORCASTED DURING TIME OF CRUISE.. SO COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG AT LEAST 50 CARS . SHOW LA N OC WHAT THE I.E IS ABOUT*******


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: will be there


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes yes yes!! :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> *TODAY!!!!TODAY!!!!!TODAY!!!!SATURDAY 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
> 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*
> 
> WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*see everybody at 4pm !!!* *nice day out *


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

2 more hrs


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

See u guys out there. Hopefully people shw up..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

DAMN A GREAT TURNOUT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

nice meeting you homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

PRETTY GOOD TURN OUT FOR A FIRST TIME CRUISE. CONTAGIOUS CC HAD A GOOD TIME. PEOPLE DRIVING ALONG SIDE WERE GIVING THUMBS UP AND COPS DIDNT EVEN TRIP. :thumbsup: THIS GOES TO SHOW WHAT A POSITIVE INFLUENCE LOWRIDING HAS BECOME. BIG UPS TO RARECLASS CC FOR COMING UP WITH THIS IDEA. KEEP IT GOING :h5:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

NOW LETS SEE THOSE PICS :drama:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Mar 19 2011, 07:49 PM~20131339
> *NOW LETS SEE THOSE PICS :drama:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD KEEP EM COMING


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

GOOD TURN OUT TODAY
SEE U GUYS APRIL 16 AT SAN BERNARDINO


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice pics joe thanks we had a GOOTIME. IE


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

HAD A GREAT TIME LETS KEEP IT GOING ,CANT WAIT 4 THE NEXT CRUZ


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

great turnout im pretty sure we had about 30 cars..
thanks to EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT IT WAS GREAT FOR THE FIRST TIME>> I HAVE A LIL VIDEO ILL POST UP


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

TRAFFIC HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

I'ma try to be rollin by the time the next one comes around. That looks fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Those guys taking photos supposedly are putting the event in there magazine and they said they photograph for lowrider mag so they're gnna put the cruise n the nxt issue..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD_@Mar 19 2011, 11:56 PM~20132464
> *TRAFFIC HAD A GOOD TIME
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for coming .. Let's do it twice as big next time :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdude13_@Mar 19 2011, 11:25 PM~20132293
> *HAD A GREAT TIME LETS KEEP IT GOING  ,CANT WAIT 4 THE NEXT CRUZ
> *


 :biggrin: thanks for coming


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Mar 19 2011, 10:25 PM~20131981
> *GOOD TURN OUT TODAY
> SEE U GUYS APRIL 16  AT SAN BERNARDINO
> *


GT THANKS FOR COMING OUT


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 19 2011, 11:23 PM~20132597
> *GT THANKS FOR COMING OUT
> *


Looked like fun, sorry i had to work today.
:angry:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 19 2011, 08:28 PM~20131224
> *nice meeting you homies :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Nice meeting u too sicc lac


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

SORRY WE DIDNT MAKE IT HAD A MEETING TODAY AND A MEMBERS BIRTHDAY PARTY TO GO TO LOOKED GOOD


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66CLASSICSTYLECC_@Mar 20 2011, 12:29 AM~20132640
> *SORRY WE DIDNT MAKE IT HAD A MEETING TODAY AND A MEMBERS BIRTHDAY PARTY TO GO TO LOOKED GOOD
> *


It was a great turnout bro. I know u guys will be out nxt time ..


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

*Real nice turn out*


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: CRUISIN IT LIKE THAT FELT BETTER THAN ANY REGULAR CRUISE NITE! CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE!!! :thumbsup: PROPS TO RARECLASS C.C. FOR PUTTING THIS TOGETHER!!!!


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 19 2011, 09:34 PM~20132346
> *great turnout im pretty sure we had about 30 cars..
> thanks to EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT IT WAS GREAT FOR THE FIRST TIME>> I HAVE A LIL VIDEO ILL POST UP
> *


looking good out there Est cruzizers will out 4 the next one see u guys in san berdoo on april 16  :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

next month we'll be there .....


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Lets start planning the next one, next month is gonna be here in a couple weeks.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Mar 19 2011, 07:48 PM~20131328
> *PRETTY GOOD TURN OUT FOR A FIRST TIME CRUISE. CONTAGIOUS CC HAD A GOOD TIME. PEOPLE DRIVING ALONG SIDE WERE GIVING THUMBS UP AND COPS DIDNT EVEN TRIP. :thumbsup: THIS GOES TO SHOW WHAT A POSITIVE INFLUENCE LOWRIDING HAS BECOME. BIG UPS TO RARECLASS CC FOR COMING UP WITH THIS IDEA. KEEP IT GOING :h5:
> *


*it was also Rollerz Only Riverisde, CA idea *


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 20 2011, 03:51 AM~20133077
> *:biggrin: CRUISIN IT LIKE THAT FELT BETTER THAN ANY REGULAR CRUISE NITE! CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE!!! :thumbsup: PROPS TO RARECLASS C.C. FOR PUTTING THIS TOGETHER!!!!
> *


Thanks it was great. All the people on the streets were amazed at all the cars and the camera guys. That will be talked about around riverside for a couple days


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 19 2011, 11:15 PM~20132549
> *Those guys taking photos supposedly are putting the event in there magazine and they said they photograph for lowrider mag so they're gnna put the cruise n the nxt issue..
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Mar 19 2011, 11:25 PM~20132614
> *Looked like fun, sorry i had to work today.
> :angry:
> *


*come out next month*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*next cruise will be April 2nd , we gonna do this once a month , the first Saturday of each month*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 20 2011, 02:32 PM~20135590
> *Thanks it was great. All the people on the streets were amazed at all the cars and the camera guys. That will be talked about around riverside for a couple days
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 20 2011, 02:35 PM~20135616
> *next cruise will be April 2nd , we gonna do this once a month , the first Saturday of each month
> *


 :biggrin: got them pics of the cruise? i know jackie took some


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 20 2011, 01:31 PM~20135577
> *it was also Rollerz Only Riverisde, CA idea
> *


BIG UPS TO ROLLERS ONLY TOO!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 20 2011, 03:31 PM~20135577
> *it was also Rollerz Only Riverisde, CA idea
> *


It dnt matter who's idea it was big dawg. As long as we had a good time.
If it really matters to anyone I can explain how this came about.

Basically I was at a cruise night and it was boring . I thought to myself why dnt we cruise the streets. Because I'm originally am from la and I'm use to hitting Crenshaw cruising or imperial n western u know actually showing off my car. Not just sitting n a parking lot looking at peoples cars all night n the cold.. So I posted a topic saying WHAT'S THE POINT OF A CRUISE NIGHT IF WE DNT CRUISE. and multiple people responded to it . My boy Sergio from r.o helped me ALOT. he came up with the map and the restaurant idea.. So it was a joint effort. 
Joe from goodtimes was also involved. So it wasn't just one person it was a joint effort. Thanks to EVERYONE THAT CAME and for those who couldn't make it. You missed out :happysad: but we will be doing this every month.. So I'll have a date for u guys soon . Gtta talk to my prez and the r.o prez to see what's a good date.. THANKS FOR BRING BK CRUISING N THE I.e more pics n video coming today


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 20 2011, 02:41 PM~20135651
> *It dnt matter who's idea it was big dawg. As long as we had a good time.
> If it really matters to anyone I can explain how this came about.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Anyone have video of the caravan ? The pix dnt really show how deep we were


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

THANKS TO RARECLASS, ROLLERZ ONLY, TRAFFIC , GOODTIMES, TRADITION, WESTSIDE, EMPIRES FINEST, CONTAGIOUS, LEGENDS, IF I MISSED ANY ONES ELSES CLUB THAT WAS THERE IM SRRY BUT THANKS TO U TOI. AND SHOUT OUT TO MY BOY D AND HIS GIRL GINA FOR COMING OUT FROM JUST DIP N CC . SEE U GUYS OUT THERE NXT MONTH ..


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*My family and myself had a GREAT time , cant wait for the next one , hope gets BIGGER each time we do it , i think the first time , we ALL did good , kept everybody together for the most part cruise to one park to the other park and back to the restaurant , looks like the cops didn't mind it at all , maybe next time we get double the cars to show up , i did like how the public that was out riding out was checking us out , i saw people taking pic's with their cameras and cell phone's and giving us :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: , cant wait for next month's *


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 20 2011, 01:48 PM~20135685
> *Anyone have video of the caravan ? The pix dnt really show how deep we were
> *


X82


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 20 2011, 03:52 PM~20135712
> *My family and myself had a GREAT time , cant wait for the next one , hope gets BIGGER each time we do it , i think the first time , we ALL did good , kept everybody together for the most part cruise to one park to the other park and back to the restaurant , looks like the cops didn't mind it at all , maybe next time we get double the cars to show up , i did like how the public that was out riding out was checking us out , i saw people taking pic's with their cameras and cell phone's and giving us  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  , cant wait for next month's
> *


Not to mention it will be published in a magazine and possibly lowrider magazine :0)


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 20 2011, 02:41 PM~20135651
> *It dnt matter who's idea it was big dawg. As long as we had a good time.
> If it really matters to anyone I can explain how this came about.
> 
> ...


like you said don't matter who's i idea it was to me it was your idea we just helping to make this happen but thanks for the effort you put into this to make it happen"bigtroubles1''


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

we had to meet ya :biggrin: & can't wait till next month


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*thats all the pic's my wife took , next time ill have her take more , maybe also a video*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

OK SO APRIL 2nd is the nxt CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT .. MARK YOUR CALENDERS !!! April 2nd


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 20 2011, 03:03 PM~20135773
> *OK SO APRIL 2nd is the nxt CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT .. MARK YOUR CALENDERS !!! April 2nd
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DamnGina_@Mar 20 2011, 04:02 PM~20135768
> *we had to meet ya  :biggrin: & can't wait till next month
> *


APRIL 2nd :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 20 2011, 03:03 PM~20135773
> *OK SO APRIL 2nd is the nxt CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT .. MARK YOUR CALENDERS !!! April 2nd
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

I got a few random pics up on my facebook when we were at the meetin spot take what you want I'm the camera happy one always


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DamnGina_@Mar 20 2011, 04:10 PM~20135817
> *I got a few random pics up on my facebook when we were at the meetin spot take what you want I'm the camera happy one always
> *


I'm loading a video now it's not the best cuz I'm a terrible camera man lol


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

heres a shrt clip . u can kinda see how long our caravan was..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

heres another lil clip . more cars joined up on the route.. this was at the beginning


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

new flyer for the next one will be out today


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 20 2011, 03:56 PM~20135734
> *like you said don't matter who's i idea it was to me it was your idea we just helping to make this happen but thanks for the effort you put into this to make it happen"bigtroubles1''
> *


 :biggrin: thanks big dawg for yur support and to all the GT family


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

GOOD LUCK ON YOUR GUYS CRUISE


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

POST UP MORE VIDEOS....NEXT YEAR I'LL MAKE IT WITH MY CLUB


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 20 2011, 05:59 PM~20136521
> *POST UP MORE VIDEOS....NEXT YEAR I'LL MAKE IT WITH MY CLUB
> *


nxt month ?


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

NEXT YEAR HOMIE....


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 20 2011, 06:05 PM~20136576
> *NEXT YEAR HOMIE....
> *


oh ok :happysad:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 20 2011, 04:05 PM~20136576
> *NEXT YEAR HOMIE....
> *


I'll be reppin' for DEDICATION CC this year til the rest of the family can join


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Mar 20 2011, 06:17 PM~20136670
> *I'll be reppin' for DEDICATION CC  this year til the rest of the family can join
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: forsure... next one is april 2nd


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Mar 20 2011, 05:17 PM~20136670
> *I'll be reppin' for DEDICATION CC  this year til the rest of the family can join
> *


KEEP REPPIN BIG DOG.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 20 2011, 05:46 PM~20136899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN HOMMIE YOU SURE CAN HOOK UP THOSE FLYERS BETTER EACH TIME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Mar 20 2011, 07:23 PM~20137216
> *:biggrin:
> MAN HOMMIE YOU SURE CAN HOOK UP THOSE FLYERS BETTER EACH TIME  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA I TRY... :biggrin: THANKS FOR COMING OUT. U GUYS MISSED THE ACTUAL CRUISE BUT I KNOW UR CLUB HAD OTHER THINGS PLANNED..


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









*SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Forgot to mention LATIN LUXURY AND CHALES CC WAS OUT THERE ALSO


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 20 2011, 03:51 PM~20135710
> *THANKS TO RARECLASS, ROLLERZ ONLY, TRAFFIC , GOODTIMES, TRADITION, WESTSIDE, EMPIRES FINEST, CONTAGIOUS, LEGENDS, IF I MISSED ANY ONES ELSES CLUB THAT WAS THERE IM SRRY BUT THANKS TO U TOI. AND SHOUT OUT TO MY BOY D AND HIS GIRL GINA FOR COMING OUT FROM JUST DIP'N CC . SEE U GUYS OUT THERE NXT MONTH ..
> *


Wut up fam this is D u made a typo its Jus Dip N lol


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DamnGina_@Mar 20 2011, 10:51 PM~20139375
> *Wut up fam this is D u made a typo its Jus Dip N lol
> *


FIXED :cheesy:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 20 2011, 09:59 PM~20139464
> *FIXED :cheesy:
> *


Yea I wrote that on ginas think I'm tak'N my cuhzozo home right now and we on the freeway its all fucc'D up I'm text'N and driv'N in this weather but I text'D this whole thing and looked at my phone a couple times lol damn I'm bored but yea I got my Ds so ima need some tires.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 20 2011, 09:32 PM~20139196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Mar 20 2011, 11:05 PM~20139525
> *Yea I wrote that on ginas think I'm tak'N my cuhzozo home right now and we on the freeway its all fucc'D up I'm text'N and driv'N in this weather but I text'D this whole thing and looked at my phone a couple times lol damn I'm bored but yea I got my Ds so ima need some tires.
> *


I just realized THA Monte got a makeover .. Throw up some pix


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 20 2011, 04:43 PM~20136369
> *heres a shrt clip . u can kinda see how long our caravan was..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 20 2011, 04:47 PM~20136412
> *heres another lil clip . more cars joined up on the route.. this was at the beginning
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*cant wait for April 2nd *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: LocoSoCal, TEMPER909IE, bigtroubles1, StylishTekniqueCC
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 20 2011, 11:15 PM~20139647
> *cant wait for April 2nd
> *


 :biggrin: X97


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

HAHA NOW OTHER CITIES WANNA START A ROLLING CRUISE .. CHECK THE THREADS ITS FUNNY


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

POSTED ON MY WEBSITE
http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...&move=nextMonth


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 20 2011, 11:40 PM~20139881
> *HAHA NOW OTHER CITIES WANNA START A ROLLING CRUISE .. CHECK THE THREADS ITS FUNNY
> *


I am down let. Join them


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Mar 21 2011, 11:39 AM~20142289
> *POSTED ON MY WEBSITE
> http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...&move=nextMonth
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

SaT aPRIL 2nd


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 21 2011, 11:05 AM~20142447
> *I am down let. Join them
> *


HAY ITS GOING TO JUMP OFF SPREAD THE WORD :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Mar 21 2011, 02:20 PM~20143317
> *HAY ITS GOING TO JUMP OFF SPREAD THE WORD :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Mar 21 2011, 10:39 AM~20142289
> *POSTED ON MY WEBSITE
> http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...&move=nextMonth
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*I spoke to a Prez of a local Car Club , he said they well go to the one on April 2nd , said they gonna bring 8 to 10 cars *


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 21 2011, 02:28 PM~20144160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 21 2011, 05:01 PM~20144415
> *I spoke to a Prez of a local Car Club , he said they well go to the one on April 2nd , said they gonna bring 8 to 10 cars
> *


Damn might reach our goal of 40 cars


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 21 2011, 05:55 PM~20145320
> *Damn might reach our goal of 40 cars
> *


maybe more


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

you got more pics big troubs?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> UPDATED ROLLCALL
> 
> RARECLASS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 21 2011, 07:17 PM~20145472
> *you got more pics big troubs?
> *


A couple more. On the next one ima get a better recording . Better pics!!
Show these fools how the I.E DOES IT. WHO NEEDS CRENSHAW WHEN WE GOT 
OUR OWN CRUISE SPOT  ..


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

TRADITION I.E. CC *will be there again. *


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 21 2011, 07:22 PM~20146078
> *A couple more. On the next one ima get a better recording . Better pics!!
> Show these fools how the I.E DOES IT. WHO NEEDS CRENSHAW WHEN WE GOT
> OUR OWN CRUISE SPOT  ..
> *


Thats right!!


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

yeah I posted it on facebook & a lowrider group I'm on through facebook passin' the word for you


----------



## umember (Feb 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DamnGina_@Mar 21 2011, 08:46 PM~20146327
> *yeah I posted it on facebook & a lowrider group I'm on through facebook passin' the word for you
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pulido64rag (Sep 16, 2010)

will bring the 64 out for the next one seen you guys this weekend i was amazed didnt know what was going on but i sure do know lol see you guys


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 20 2011, 02:51 PM~20135710
> *THANKS TO RARECLASS, ROLLERZ ONLY, TRAFFIC , GOODTIMES, TRADITION, WESTSIDE, EMPIRES FINEST, CONTAGIOUS, LEGENDS, IF I MISSED ANY ONES ELSES CLUB THAT WAS THERE IM SRRY BUT THANKS TO U TOI. AND SHOUT OUT TO MY BOY D AND HIS GIRL GINA FOR COMING OUT FROM JUST DIP N CC . SEE U GUYS OUT THERE NXT MONTH ..
> *


IM DOWN HAD A GOOD ONE  TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD_@Mar 21 2011, 10:01 PM~20147809
> *IM DOWN HAD A GOOD ONE  TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

UPDATED ROLLCALL

RARECLASS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
WESTSIDE CC
E ST CRUIZERS CC
CLASSIC STYLE CC
EMPIRES FINEST CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
LO NUESTRO CC
JUS DIP N CC
GOODTIMES CC
LEGENDS CC
DEDICATION CC
CHALES CC
TRADITION CC
TRAFFIC CC
KINFOKE CC (JUST CONFIRMED)


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigLos_@Mar 21 2011, 07:40 PM~20146262
> *TRADITION I.E. CC will be there again.
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*like to THANK everybody that followed the cruise back to the restaurant , and to does that went inside to eat , the owner told me that we are welcome back any time , if you are planning on going next month , if you could PLEASE follow all of back to the restaurant even if you not gonna eat , i least we fill up the parking lot for the owner , makes the place look good , and it is a nice place for us to kick back , some family and friends of mines went there to hang out , we had some food and then we drank some cold ones outside *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD_@Mar 21 2011, 10:01 PM~20147809
> *IM DOWN HAD A GOOD ONE  TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


*Sup Jesse , was cool talking to you at the cruise*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 21 2011, 11:45 PM~20148686
> *UPDATED ROLLCALL
> 
> RARECLASS CC
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 22 2011, 12:45 AM~20148686
> *UPDATED ROLLCALL
> 
> RARECLASS CC
> ...


 :biggrin:  :wow: :0 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: hno: hno: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 22 2011, 04:52 AM~20149467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

top


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 22 2011, 12:45 AM~20148686
> *UPDATED ROLLCALL
> 
> RARECLASS CC
> ...


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

who is comN from the high desert we can caravan down there??we prob guna roll thru ontario to meet up with more members so hit me up if your guys wana roll :biggrin: this is 86bluemcls i am on my girls prof


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

UPDATED ROLLCALL

RARECLASS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
WESTSIDE CC
E ST CRUIZERS CC
CLASSIC STYLE CC
EMPIRES FINEST CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
LO NUESTRO CC
JUS DIP N CC
GOODTIMES CC
LEGENDS CC
DEDICATION CC
CHALES CC
TRADITION CC
TRAFFIC CC
KINFOKE CC (JUST CONFIRMED)


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DamnGina_@Mar 22 2011, 09:17 PM~20156145
> *who is comN from the high desert we can caravan down there??we prob guna roll thru ontario to meet up with more members so hit me up if your guys wana roll :biggrin: this is 86bluemcls i am on my girls prof
> *


WAS GUD PLAYBOY, EVERYONE IS LOCAL :happysad:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 22 2011, 11:51 PM~20158035
> *UPDATED ROLLCALL
> 
> RARECLASS CC
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

:biggrin:  TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRSLOLO65_@Mar 23 2011, 02:45 PM~20161723
> *  :biggrin:   TTT!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

SHIT NOT GONNA BE ABLE TO MAKE IT NEXT MONTH!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 24 2011, 02:42 PM~20170291
> * SHIT NOT GONNA BE ABLE TO MAKE IT NEXT MONTH!
> *


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 24 2011, 04:30 PM~20171032
> *
> *


fucc it ****** we gon b out here lol this id D im on ginas prof lol


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DamnGina_@Mar 24 2011, 04:55 PM~20171177
> *fucc it ****** we gon b out here lol this id D im on ginas prof lol
> *


Ya I'm thinking 40 cars at least :biggrin: deep n the streets


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 24 2011, 05:14 PM~20171691
> *Ya I'm thinking 40 cars at least  :biggrin: deep n the streets
> *


Oh yea! :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 24 2011, 05:14 PM~20171691
> *Ya I'm thinking 40 cars at least  :biggrin: deep n the streets
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 24 2011, 01:42 PM~20170291
> * SHIT NOT GONNA BE ABLE TO MAKE IT NEXT MONTH!
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 24 2011, 05:27 PM~20171808
> *Oh yea! :biggrin:
> *


*Sup Josh . nice avatar * :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 24 2011, 05:14 PM~20171691
> *Ya I'm thinking 40 cars at least  :biggrin: deep n the streets
> *


*40 ?!?!??!?!?!? .... more like 45* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 20 2011, 03:51 AM~20133077
> *:biggrin: CRUISIN IT LIKE THAT FELT BETTER THAN ANY REGULAR CRUISE NITE! CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE!!! :thumbsup: PROPS TO RARECLASS C.C. FOR PUTTING THIS TOGETHER!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 25 2011, 07:04 AM~20176349
> *40 ?!?!??!?!?!? .... more like 45 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya each day more people are hitting me up.. BUT U KNOW HOW IT IS !!!!


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 25 2011, 06:03 AM~20176344
> *Sup Josh . nice avatar  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

1 more week :yes: :h5:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 24 2011, 02:42 PM~20170291
> * SHIT NOT GONNA BE ABLE TO MAKE IT NEXT MONTH!
> *


ttt


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 26 2011, 09:21 AM~20185192
> *1 more week :yes:  :h5:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 26 2011, 06:20 PM~20187861
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## pulido64rag (Sep 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

6 mo days


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*shoulod be a nice day*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

4 mo dayz. Get those cars ready


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Charging up my batteries this week :biggrin:


----------



## pulido64rag (Sep 16, 2010)

also charging batteries and detailing car friday morning


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 29 2011, 07:58 PM~20213771
> *Charging up my batteries this week :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

2 mo days


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 31 2011, 03:25 AM~20225574
> *2 mo days
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TOMORROW!!!TOMORROW!!!tomorrow!!!!
TOMORROW !!! tomorrow!!!!APRIL 2nd
:biggrin: 
WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









* TOMORROW!!!!tomorrow!!!!TOMORROW SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TOMORROW!!!TOMORROW!!!tomorrow!!!!
TOMORROW !!! tomorrow!!!!APRIL 2nd
:biggrin: 
WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









* TOMORROW!!!!tomorrow!!!!TOMORROW SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*should be a very , very nice day out tomorrow *


----------



## 63 jr (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for the invitation family affair c.c will be there


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63 jr_@Apr 1 2011, 04:43 PM~20237773
> *Thanks for the invitation family affair c.c will be there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TODAY !!! today TODAY AT 4pm !!!! 
TODAY TODAY TODAY 4pm!!!

:biggrin: 
WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









* TODay !!!! TODAY!!!! today! SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## umember (Feb 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TODAY !!!!


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Hit them switches! :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Rollerz Only Riverside, CA Chapter is on its way to the "Cruise"*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

GREAT TURNOUT THANKS FOR EVVVVERYONE WHO CAME. there were alot of cars and people.. Thank u to every-1 !!!!
Please share pix or video if u have any ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

r0KLMXLO3sM&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

more pics n video mon i have a pic of every car there.. goodnight yall


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*ill post our pic's tomorrow *


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

THRU FEEDBACK FROM FELLOW RIDERS I BELIEVE WE ARE GOING TO BUMP THE TIME UP TO 1pm so we can hang out a little longer. We are also thinking of doing an I.e take over la cruise, were we cruise to Hollywood blvd and show la what the I.e is made of.. ANY FEEDBACK WOULD BE GREAT . I am open to comments and suggestions. I'll have a new flier out soon for the nxt one on may 7th..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Official count 67 cars cruising Dwn 6th . DOUBLE THE AMOUNT FROM THE FIRST CRUISE. Also had about ten cars waiting for us at fairmount park ... So total about 75-80 cars.. Thanks to everyone . It wouldn't be possible without you.. 
I personally think this is the true meaning of a cruise night


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Apr 3 2011, 09:42 AM~20247651
> *THRU FEEDBACK FROM  FELLOW RIDERS I BELIEVE WE ARE GOING TO BUMP THE TIME UP TO 1pm so we can hang out a little longer. We are also thinking of doing an I.e take over la cruise, were we cruise to Hollywood blvd and show la what the I.e is made of.. ANY FEEDBACK WOULD BE GREAT . I am open to comments and suggestions. I'll have a new flier out soon for the nxt one on may 7th..
> *


Im down


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*like to THANK all the car clubs and solo riders that came out for the "cruise" , this is a TEAM effort from EVERYBODY , its nice to see all kinds of diff car clubs and solo riders coming out for ONE reason , to cruise the streets of the IE and show the public what we all about *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*thats all the pic's we took , batteries to the camera died *


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 3 2011, 03:02 PM~20248886
> *thats all the pic's we took , batteries to the camera died
> *


I have tons of pix I'll upload them tomorrow when I get off of wrk :biggrin:


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Apr 3 2011, 09:42 AM~20247651
> *THRU FEEDBACK FROM  FELLOW RIDERS I BELIEVE WE ARE GOING TO BUMP THE TIME UP TO 1pm so we can hang out a little longer. We are also thinking of doing an I.e take over la cruise, were we cruise to Hollywood blvd and show la what the I.e is made of.. ANY FEEDBACK WOULD BE GREAT . I am open to comments and suggestions. I'll have a new flier out soon for the nxt one on may 7th..
> *


going to LA sounds good but i think we might loose alot of rides, not that many people like to drive there cars that far, lets keep this cruise the way it is, just alittle earlier would be nice, let the LA cars come out to the I.E for now, remember cops act different outhere. lets see how big we can get this cruise then we'll talk about a trip to hollywood. (just my opinion)


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY R.O_@Apr 3 2011, 04:47 PM~20249390
> *going to LA sounds good but i think we might loose alot of rides, not that many people like to drive there cars that far, lets keep this cruise the way it is, just alittle earlier would be nice, let the LA cars come out to the I.E for now, remember cops act different outhere. lets see how big we can get this cruise then we'll talk about a trip to hollywood. (just my opinion)
> *


  anyone else have feedback ?


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 3 2011, 02:00 PM~20248871
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

May 7th is the next one.. We had about 75 cars ... Hmmm let's shoot for 100 ... Can we do it IE ??? I think so... Still a few clubs missing..
GOODTIMES 
Classicstyle 
Ontario classics


----------



## umember (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by umember_@Apr 3 2011, 05:01 PM~20250046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

100 plus cars let's do it !!! Start spreading the wrd... 
New flier will be out this week .. MAY7th CRUISING INTO THE SUNSET PART 3 !!!
We will be bumping up the time so people can hangout at the park ... Sounds like people wanna hangout after the cruise .. Any feedback is helpful
SO OUR GOAL IS 100 cars out for the nxt cruise.. SAT MAY 7th


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*I spoke to the manager at the Shakeys , he said next time we go , we can get discount on our food , so now we can have the choice of both places to eat at , pizza and sea food *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY R.O_@Apr 3 2011, 03:47 PM~20249390
> *going to LA sounds good but i think we might loose alot of rides, not that many people like to drive there cars that far, lets keep this cruise the way it is, just alittle earlier would be nice, let the LA cars come out to the I.E for now, remember cops act different outhere. lets see how big we can get this cruise then we'll talk about a trip to hollywood. (just my opinion)
> *


*very GOOD point !! , Cruise needs to stay here in the IE , if we want to cruise down to LA , we can , but on a diff date , not the same date as the "Cruise" , keep in mind , that not many people would want to do the "Cruise" and then go to LA , long drive and it be in the summer days , some cars might not make the drive , cars might over heat , after the "Cruise" and then down to LA , we can ALL plan a cruise to LA or Hollywood , maybe like the 3rd Saturday of each month *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Apr 3 2011, 05:17 PM~20249763
> *Nice pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :h5: *hope you guys can make the next one , May 7th , now we can eat pizza or sea food , both places for diff folks *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by umember_@Apr 3 2011, 06:01 PM~20250046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

got 100 pics coming soon lol


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Apr 4 2011, 09:36 AM~20254450
> *got 100 pics coming soon lol
> *


NEW PICS AT THIS LINK

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=586677&st=160


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

THIS PIC IS PRICELESS CRUISING INTO THE SUNSET


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

congrats on the good turn out :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Apr 4 2011, 11:54 AM~20255652
> *congrats on the good turn out  :biggrin:
> *


Thank u


----------



## LATINLIFE-64- (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Apr 3 2011, 05:41 PM~20249888
> *May 7th is the next one.. We had about 75 cars ... Hmmm let's shoot for 100 ... Can we do it IE ??? I think so... Still a few clubs missing..
> GOODTIMES
> Classicstyle
> ...


I BELIEVE MAY 7 IS THE CINCO DE MAYO AT THE PARK :biggrin: GOOD TURN OUT BRO THATS WHAT CRUISING IS ABOUT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATINLIFE-64-_@Apr 4 2011, 03:59 PM~20257303
> *I BELIEVE MAY 7 IS THE CINCO DE MAYO AT THE PARK :biggrin: GOOD TURN OUT BRO THATS WHAT CRUISING IS ABOUT
> *


At corona park or fairmount park ?


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Apr 3 2011, 06:41 PM~20249888
> *May 7th is the next one.. We had about 75 cars ... Hmmm let's shoot for 100 ... Can we do it IE ??? I think so... Still a few clubs missing..
> GOODTIMES
> Classicstyle
> ...


WE MISSED THIS ONE CUZ I WAS IN INDIO THAT NIGHT GETTING READY FOR THE INDIO CAR SHOW


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Apr 3 2011, 10:42 AM~20247651
> *THRU FEEDBACK FROM  FELLOW RIDERS I BELIEVE WE ARE GOING TO BUMP THE TIME UP TO 1pm so we can hang out a little longer. We are also thinking of doing an I.e take over la cruise, were we cruise to Hollywood blvd and show la what the I.e is made of.. ANY FEEDBACK WOULD BE GREAT . I am open to comments and suggestions. I'll have a new flier out soon for the nxt one on may 7th..
> *


I AM DOWN TO DRIVE TO L.A ...I DROVE TO INDIO 75 MILES ONE WAY TO CITY CRUZIER SHOW


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 4 2011, 06:14 PM~20258337
> *I AM DOWN TO DRIVE TO L.A ...I DROVE TO INDIO 75 MILES ONE WAY TO CITY CRUZIER SHOW
> *


I am too big dog .. Prolly try to get a group to go n July .. Summer time


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Apr 4 2011, 06:27 PM~20258448
> *I am too big dog .. Prolly try to get a group to go n July .. Summer time
> *


  WHEN EVER G WE DOWN


----------



## LATINLIFE-64- (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Apr 4 2011, 04:03 PM~20257764
> *At corona park or fairmount park ?
> *


CORONA CITY PARK :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATINLIFE-64-_@Apr 4 2011, 07:42 PM~20259169
> *CORONA CITY PARK :biggrin:
> *


Is it a show ? Or yur just saying the park is gnna be packed ? I'm confused. Or yur saying may 7th isn't a good day for the cruise ?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WE HAD ABOUT 70 CARS OUT SO LETS MAKE IT 100 THIS TIME.
THIS EVENT HAS BEEN A GREAT SUCCESS . ********DUE TO FEEDBACK FROM CRUISERS WE ARE GOING TO CHANGE THE TIME TO 1:30PM WITH A 2:15 ROLLOUT AND SEE HOW IT GOES***********

*SATURDAY MAY 7TH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 1:30PM MEET UP . 2:15 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

we had a great time at the cruise, just for those who want to hop on others, i think it should be done behind shakeys after the cruise. dont want the cops to shut down the cruise or kick us out the park. shakeys seems like a better spot to see what it do.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

i agree


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by umember_@Apr 3 2011, 05:01 PM~20250046
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I SEE YOU!!!!!! TRADITIONS.....STAYS POSTED ON THREE'S.....WHAT UP JAIME


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

WE HAD ABOUT 70 CARS OUT SO LETS MAKE IT 100 THIS TIME.
THIS EVENT HAS BEEN A GREAT SUCCESS . ********DUE TO FEEDBACK FROM CRUISERS WE ARE GOING TO CHANGE THE TIME TO 1:30PM WITH A 2:15 ROLLOUT AND SEE HOW IT GOES***********

*SATURDAY MAY 7TH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 1:30PM MEET UP . 2:15 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

damn, that last one wasnt a cruise, that was a car show already. good job


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Apr 7 2011, 03:11 AM~20280554
> *damn, that last one wasnt a cruise, that was a car show already. good job
> *


 :biggrinif u were there hope to see u at this one in may , spread the wrd it can only get better :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Apr 7 2011, 02:11 AM~20280554
> *damn, that last one wasnt a cruise, that was a car show already. good job
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Apr 4 2011, 07:15 PM~20259505
> *Is it a show ? Or yur just saying the park is gnna be packed ? I'm confused. Or yur saying may 7th isn't a good day for the cruise ?
> *


*I think there gonna be a picnic on that day , we can still have the cruise , if the park is full , we can line up in front of the park *


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 7 2011, 06:42 AM~20280929
> *I think there gonna be a picnic on that day , we can still have the cruise , if the park is full , we can line up in front of the park
> *


It's gnna be hard to line upwards of 50-100 cars in front ...


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Apr 4 2011, 03:03 PM~20257764
> *At corona park or fairmount park ?
> *


 corona park


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badex63_@Apr 7 2011, 04:42 PM~20284777
> *corona park
> *


cool were still gnna meet up :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Apr 7 2011, 07:20 PM~20286379
> *cool were still gnna meet up :biggrin:
> *


thats how we do it! :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES64SS (Apr 8, 2011)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 5 2011, 10:23 PM~20270615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLASSIC STYLE WILL BE THERE


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Apr 7 2011, 07:20 PM~20286379
> *cool were still gnna meet up :biggrin:
> *


CUZ AFTER THE CAR SHOW AT THE CINCO DE MAYO AT CORONA PARK EVERYBODY COULD MEET UP THERE AND ROLL OUT TOGETHER


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@May 5 2011, 12:58 PM~20491151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms





















For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
or call 818-810-7092

See ya at the show!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

When is the next one??? And whats up with the YouTube video??


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElProfeJose_@May 16 2011, 11:41 PM~20568376
> *When is the next one???  And whats up with the YouTube video??
> *


next one is JUNE 4TH flier coming soon


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@May 17 2011, 12:51 PM~20571029
> *next one is JUNE 4TH flier coming soon
> *


Right on. CAnt wait. There is nothing more that I lie than being able to cruise my car. With the family.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@May 18 2011, 09:28 AM~20577482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigklilq (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> next one is JUNE 4TH flier coming soon


Hey is it still on for the 4 of june????


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

this event will be bk soon, it ws growin fast srry for letting the i.e dwn but it will be bk .. soon


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> this event will be bk soon, it ws growin fast srry for letting the i.e dwn but it will be bk .. soon


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> this event will be bk soon, it ws growin fast srry for letting the i.e dwn but it will be bk .. soon


cant wait homie


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT for tha I.E


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(951)867-1837　　　　　　　　 (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twnzcdy93 (Mar 12, 2009)

TTT FOR THE BIG I.E


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

how about on the last saturday of the month...............I loved going on this cruise it's FREE, its nice nad long but no too long, You just roll out with your Family or just with your club family......Man I'll tell you guys what this event has alot of followers all we need is to set up a date and time and just someone to organize it.......THATS ALL


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I dont think that we would be steping on anyones toes that day anyway. If we would Im sorry.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

THA NEXT EVENT IS AUGUST 20th , 4pm meet up 430 rollout


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


>


 Hellllll yeahhh ttt IE


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*SATURDAY AUGUST 2OTH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4:OOPM MEET UP . 4:30 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS *

*CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA , CA
4PM MEET UP , 430 ROLLOUT*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

:run: *aug**ust 20th 4pm meet up , 430 rollout . 
cruise into the sunset is going down..
corona park 630 e 6th st, corona, ca







*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TODAY TODAY TODAY 4 pm meet up . 430 rollout


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

O class will be there


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*TODAY , TODAY, TODAY !!! COME AND CRUISE THE BLVD ...4PM CORONA PARK , 430 ROLL OUT ..
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA *









*TODAY , TODAY, TODAY !!! COME AND CRUISE THE BLVD ...4PM CORONA PARK , 430 ROLL OUT ..
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA *


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Getting ready to cruz into the sunset in the big beautiful inland empire


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

THIS SUNDAY AT 2:OO PM.. CORONA PARK .. 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

THIS SUNDAY (NOVEMBER 27TH) AT 2:OO PM.. CORONA PARK .. 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

THIS SUNDAY(NOV 27TH ) AT 2:OO PM.. CORONA PARK .. 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

thnaks for the bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Any time play boy.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

2 MORE DAYS .. 48 HOURS


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

bigtroubles1 said:


> 2 MORE DAYS .. 48 HOURS


I'll be there :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Can't make it. I'm going to a car show to sit around with the same old people and talk about nothing again......:bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Can't make it. I'm going to a car show to sit around with the same old people and talk about nothing again......:bowrofl::bowrofl:


which car show???


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Can't make it. I'm going to a car show to sit around with the same old people and talk about nothing again......:bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> which car show???


It's a toy drive . I'll be at the toy drive also . But I'm going to leave at 1:30 ta go cruise . I can multi task .. these cruises are every last Sunday of the month besides December becuz of the holidays . But COME ON OUT AND RIDE . PAST FEW CRUISES WE'VE HAD HUGE TURNOUTS . HARD TO SAY ABOUT THIS COMING SUNDAY . WE WILL SEE .


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*tomorrow is gonna be a great day for a cruise . lets do it big I.E ...
2o pm corona park.. 630 e 6th st, corona, ca 

**









*


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Damn I miss the Cali days


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

yupp yupp im juicing up the ride c u out there!!!!!!:boink:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

lowdude13 said:


> yupp yupp im juicing up the ride c u out there!!!!!!:boink:
> View attachment 398245


nice . i recall u offered me this for trade a while back g


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ill be there forsure


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ive been ready palyers........


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

just dust it off and lets roll


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> yupp yupp im juicing up the ride c u out there!!!!!!:boink:
> View attachment 398245



:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

It's gonna be a really nice day!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

bout to wash the ride and ill hit the 15...:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> bout to wash the ride and ill hit the 15...:thumbsup:


Let's get it craccin


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

We are on our way. !!! Latins finest.


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Hey is it a park, or something..or what I past the address and was like a gas station haha


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

CORONA PARK CALL JOE ?714 574 2956


kandy-kutty87 said:


> Hey is it a park, or something..or what I past the address and was like a gas station haha


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Not a bad turnout . About 30 cars .. thanks to latins finest , Ontario classics , legacy , good times , Jus dip n , empire sensations , and the solo riders . 
Next cruise will be SUNDAY JAN 8TH . THEIRS NO OTHER SHOWS GOING ON THAT DAY SO I HOPE TO SEE A LOT MORE CLUBS AND RIDERS OUT THAT DAY.
FLYER WILL BE OUT TOMORROW ..


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Not a bad turnout . About 30 cars .. thanks to latins finest , Ontario classics , legacy , good times , Jus dip n , empire sensations , and the solo riders .
> Next cruise will be SUNDAY JAN 8TH . THEIRS NO OTHER SHOWS GOING ON THAT DAY SO I HOPE TO SEE A LOT MORE CLUBS AND RIDERS OUT THAT DAY.
> FLYER WILL BE OUT TOMORROW ..


Ima try and make it out for the next one and represent


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Was a good day for a cruise !!! Videos coming soon.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


> Ima try and make it out for the next one and represent


Forsure g


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Was a good day for a cruise !!! Videos coming soon.


COO g .. post em up


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Next cruise Jan 8th ...


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

50/50 will be at the next one


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Right on. We had a good time. With Good Times. This is wha a cruise should be about. Every one as a community and a helping hand to one another. And also to get to drive our cars.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> 50/50 will be at the next one


That's wassup g ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Jan 8th th


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

It was definatley worth the drive, I had a good time, it was nice meeting everyone, being a solo rider, I think it's really cool seeing different clubs come together and cruise down the street together, pulling over so everyone can catch back up, blocking traffic so we can roll together..It was an experience for me..:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> It was definatley worth the drive, I had a good time, it was nice meeting everyone, being a solo rider, I think it's really cool seeing different clubs come together and cruise down the street together, pulling over so everyone can catch back up, blocking traffic so we can roll together..It was an experience for me..:thumbsup:


Nice meeting you g .. hope u come dwn again so u can see it when its REALLLLLLY packed .. its been up to 100 cars before . Next one will be Jan 8th


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ill be posting pictures Soon. And some videos too


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> It was definatley worth the drive, I had a good time, it was nice meeting everyone, being a solo rider, I think it's really cool seeing different clubs come together and cruise down the street together, pulling over so everyone can catch back up, blocking traffic so we can roll together..It was an experience for me..:thumbsup:


Where did you come from player.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

He was oceanside


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*TTT *:boink:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> He was oceanside


Orale. Right on


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

We were thefirst ones to get there. Good time.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

YA WE WERE AND WAITED FOR AN HR FOR OTHERS TO START SHWING UP . NOT BAD . I MET SOME REALLY COOL PEOPLE AND HAD A FEW GOOD LAUGHS ..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQNRie7B8Xs


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> YA WE WERE AND WAITED FOR AN HR FOR OTHERS TO START SHWING UP . NOT BAD . I MET SOME REALLY COOL PEOPLE AND HAD A FEW GOOD LAUGHS ..


Yup it was cool.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zpenxp_SipE


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I GTTA FIX THAT VIDEO SO IT PLAYS ON THE THREAD


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

In my opinion. This is what Lowriding is all about. Having a good time and getting to know each other at these events.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

CRUISING IS A LOT MORE ENTERTAINING TO ME THAN GOING TO SHWS EVERY WEEKEND . AND THE POLICE EVEN SHW LOVE .. WE GTTA FIGURE OUT SOMETHING MAYBE LIKE A BIG PICNIC WEN WE GET TO FAIRMONT PARK FOR THE NEXT CRUISE ..OR A HOP . WE START AT CORONA AND CRUISE TO FAIRMONT AND HAVE A BIG PICNIC


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

You know i was just thinking that. And i was like maybe if we had like a taco man Luther waiting for us and some people holding up some parking spots. You know. Cause i would rather cruise In my car than to wait for every one the lol. Thats just me. Haaaa.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Every body likes tacos player.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Good cruz goodtimes


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ok let's set that up a taco man ..


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

That was a great cruise. Thanks Goodtimes cc for the hospitality.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ontario classics thanks for coming out .. next cruise Jan 8th .. and were gnna try to have a taco man out there so we can eat some good ol good


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)

I AM ALWAYS LOOKING FOR A PLACE TO POST UP AND SELL SOME BAD ASS TACOS.
























MY NAME
IS SAM AND NUMBER IS 714-364-7889


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TACO MAN IS SET.. WRKING ON THE NEW FLYER


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

jan 8th 2012 is the next event . flyer coming soon


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

come cruise the blvd and have some good tacos provided by abuelitos tacos ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Check out the videos i took with my phone.


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

ElProfeJose said:


> Orale. Right on


Dedicated to Lowriding all over, as long as I got gas money and a good amount of tire tread, I'll hit the highway homie..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 


WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> Dedicated to Lowriding all over, as long as I got gas money and a good amount of tire tread, I'll hit the highway homie..


That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*If you want to see the videos look at page 29

*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

JAN 08 2012 . LETS START THE NEW YEAR OFF WITH A BANG. CAN I GET 100 PLUS CARS OUT IN CORONA PARK.. ???


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> JAN 08 2012 . LETS START THE NEW YEAR OFF WITH A BANG. CAN I GET 100 PLUS CARS OUT IN CORONA PARK.. ???



you know thats totally up to all the clubs out there and the solo riders too. hopefully there will be 100+ cars.........we all know that the IE is more than capable of doing it big...........


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP. TTT I GOT A FELLING ITS GOIN TO GET BIG


----------



## clever1 (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

nice pictures ttt












clever1 said:


>


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ITS GOIN TO TURN YUP. WATCH


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT




bigtroubles1 said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT





bigtroubles1 said:


>


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ttt on the video. jose


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

_*BIGGEST CRUISE EVENT IN THE I.E ON JAN 8 2012 
THEIR WILL BE A PHOTOGRAPHER FROM CHINGON THE MAGAZINE.
TACOS BY ABUELITOS TACOS AND A WELL KNOWN DJ ..

*_WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

PHOTOGRAPHER: CHINGON THE MAGAZINE

DJ : ALL KNOWN TO THE I.E 

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS















*Sunday JAN 8th , 2012 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD[/QUOTE]


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Dj just added. Yup. U won't be disappointed.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER**
CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...
CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WRD









*


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> *WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER**
> CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
> 12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...
> CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WRD
> ...


TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER*
*CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...*
*CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WORD









ROLL CALL:
Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
ABOUT 16 SOLOS*​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*ROLL CALL: ONE MORE ADDED
Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
BLVD KINGS OC
ABOUT 16 SOLOS
*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Is going to be off the hook


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt cnt wait


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Yup!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

*THIS SUNDAY CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET.
12PM MEET UP,, 1 PM ROLLOUT
CORONA PARK 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA*

*THEIR ARE OVER 28 CLUBS ON ROLL CALL*

**THEIR WILL BE A TACO MAN , A DJ , A JUMPER FOR THE LITTLE ONES A PHOT0GRAPHER ,AND A VENDOR SELLING FITTED, HATS AND SNAPBACKS**

BRING THOSE CARS OUT FOR A GOOD TIME ON THE BLVD


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

5 mo dayz


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

THIS SUNDAY ITS GOING DOWN


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tttttttttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

3 DAYS


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Can't wait for cruz


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Can't wait for cruz


 was up homie see u there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Joe? Cee u there latin luxury im ready for some tacos after the cruz and that jumper was a good idea that way our kids all be like didn't we usto jump in the jumper when we were little


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*cruise into the sunset roll call.
this sunday jan 8, 2012

**GOODTIMES I.E
GOODTIMES .E.L.A 
GOODTIMES CONVERTIBLES
Latins finest
Westside 
Latin luxury
Uniques 
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST 
ROYAL FAMILIA 
E ST CRUIZERS 
GROUPE 
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION 
ROLLERZ ONLY 
GANGS TO GRACE 
STYLISTICS I.E. 
LATIN BOMBAS 
LO NUESTRO
BLVD KINGS O.C
. EMPIRE SENSATIONS
DUKES I.E
FAMILY AFFAIR 
CALI STYLE
Hoodlife CC
NATIVE CC
SHOWTIME 
MANIACOS
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS if I missed anyone let me know *​


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

sup playa u comin from the 661 to roll or wat


Bear said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:*yep, almost couldnt go but I moved my plans till monday.. so yessir Ill bthere!! :yes:*


mr.widow-maker said:


> sup playa u comin from the 661 to roll or wat


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bear said:


> :thumbsup:*yep, almost couldnt go but I moved my plans till monday.. so yessir Ill bthere!! :yes:*


u wnt regret it


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ttt. u r gunna have a good time


Bear said:


> :thumbsup:*yep, almost couldnt go but I moved my plans till monday.. so yessir Ill bthere!! :yes:*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT thts right !!!:nicoderm:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

That's my Tio holding the gun I can tell by his eyes


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Sporty67 said:


> That's my Tio holding the gun I can tell by his eyes


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> That's my Tio holding the gun I can tell by his eyes


:rofl: WHATS HIS NAME? CASIMIRO-BUENAVISTA!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 
*
*
WHEN- (TOMORROW )SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE - CRUISE BEGINS AT CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM ( WE WILL CRUISE THE BLVD TO FAIRMONT PARK) DIRECTIONS ARE BELOW)
WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .

TACOS WILL BE SERVED FOR 1 DOLLAR.. JUMPER... DJ..PHOTOGRAPHER AND A VENDER WILL BE PRESENT ALSO 
*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

BUMP:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

20 hrs 30 min


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> :rofl: WHATS HIS NAME? CASIMIRO-BUENAVISTA!!! :roflmao:


Hahaha a foo that's my Tio serio


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TO THE TOP! !!! LET'S GET READY TO CRUISE!!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> *3 MO HOURs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 
*
*
WHEN- (TODAY)SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE - CRUISE BEGINS AT CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM ( WE WILL CRUISE THE BLVD TO FAIRMONT PARK) DIRECTIONS ARE BELOW)
WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .

TACOS WILL BE SERVED FOR 1 DOLLAR.. JUMPER... DJ..PHOTOGRAPHER AND A VENDER WILL BE PRESENT ALSO 
*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word 

*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*BUMP!!!! *


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


lowdude13 said:


> *BUMP!!!! *


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Spreading the word player.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT LETS GET THIS THING POPPIN


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ttt


----------

